# anyone heard of these before?



## vancecooley (Oct 5, 2009)

Huan Qi HQ714? It's a 4wd touring car 1/18th scale. Anyone know anything about them? They're pretty inexpensive...


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

nope havent heard of them but i saw in the magazines where hpi is comeing out with with a 1/32 scale car looks like a littlebitty 1/12th scale really cute


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

For that size car BRP IS THE WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## penguineman (Apr 15, 2009)

*re*

kind of a neat looking car. never heard of them before. is there a paticular website you found it on? I'd be curious to see some specs on it.


----------

